# Ipod



## bruklinboy (Oct 23, 2003)

Ok, not sure if this question belongs here. But, here goes.
Just bought an IPOD, using with windows PC, all is fine xcept for this. I have the Velvet Revolver CD, with license for playing files on my PC, but I can't seem to import those files(they are protected) to my IPOD.
Any suggestions?


----------



## tsunam (Sep 14, 2003)

What are you making the files from the cd into? AAC mp3? It should be able to import if you have it in one of those two formats (preferably AAC, its better then mp3, but then a lot of things are better then mp3) it should be able to be uploaded to the ipod. I've never owned one so not entirely sure but should. *knows in linux i can use gtkpod and upload pretty much anything i want*


----------



## bruklinboy (Oct 23, 2003)

The files from the cd seem to be protected, I can't convert them.


----------



## tsunam (Sep 14, 2003)

Well then you'd have to break said protection *can not help with said breaking of protection since it does sorta cross the line of p2p type stuff on these forums*. I'd however look into some of the various freeware/shareware places for something that might help.

<---believes that copy protected cds that don't allow you to copy to your own mp3/aac/ogg player is a load of horse hockey against fair use.


----------



## bruklinboy (Oct 23, 2003)

Thats what I thought.
It's right tho, I paid for them I should be able to do as I wish with them, short of making money by their use.
I did some more investigating, and the company that does the licensing seems to want to blame apple.
I do want to eventually get a mac(at some point), I wonder if that means I wouldn't be able to play these files at all on it, as well as others that might have similar protection


----------



## bruklinboy (Oct 23, 2003)

Well, I finally found an answer. I had to burn the protected wave file to cd, then import them to itunes, then to the ipod. kinda silly, but the licensing company seems to insist on their website that this is bcause apple refuses to let them do it any other way.
I wonder who is really behind this nonsense


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Record companies for the most part are the ones behind this nonsence. Add to that lawyers, who like to make money off of this kind of nonsence. And then you have various companies that must play by rules that are not really clear, and then also must be playin' on the safe side of the street so as not to get bit.

Sad situation all around. 

Just so the people who have paid for the music and who love music can play the tunes via various devices.

Its like if a person had to pay the original car manufacturer everytime a used car was sold.  :down:


----------



## bruklinboy (Oct 23, 2003)

from the Springfield, Missouri News-Leader



Dear Mr. Record Company Decision Maker:I am writing to express my discontent with your product, the new CD by rock band Kings of Leon.The music is great. That's not why I'm writing.See, I bought this CD under the impression that it is just like any other CD. I took it home, ripped it to my computer's hard drive and loaded it onto my iPod, which as you know is the most popular portable MP3 player on the market.So, the other day I'm driving my car. I'm having a bad day, so I decide to take out my iPod, tune it to my car radio and do something that gives me (and most music fans) great joy  listen to new music.But when I selected the album from the menu, all I heard was a scrambled mess. Turns out the disc is "protected against unauthorized duplication," according to the small sticker on the CD's case.Unauthorized? Really?Didn't I play by the rules, Mr. Record Company Man? Didn't I actually buy this CD instead of pirating it via the Internet? Haven't I listened to and heeded all of your didactic doomsday rhetoric about how "stealing" music is hurting the artists I love?I know, I know. You're going to point me to the Web site that tells me how to get "around" this encryption technology so I can play the songs on my computer or load them into my iPod. It says I must obtain and download a license to copy the disc.A license to use music I just bought? Do you need my Social Security number and mother's maiden name, too? And that's just if I want to put my songs on a Microsoft-compatible MP3 player.If I want to put songs on my Apple iPod (which, again, is by far consumers' top choice), I have to burn them to a blank disc.If I don't happen to have the right version of Windows Media Player, I'll have to upgrade. That will take time. Then I can copy the disc. Then I can rip it to iTunes. Then I can put it on my iPod.How convenient. For you.I know that it is important to protect copyrighted material, Mr. Record Company Man, and I can agree that digitally pirating songs on a massive scale is wrong. But so is forcing law-abiding consumers to jump through hoops just to enjoy their music.It is inconvenient for me to put songs on my iPod because there's a format war raging between Microsoft- and Apple-compatible music players. But consumers don't care about that. They just want to buy a product that works without hassle.Don't you get that? We're Americans. We want the items we buy to work, and work now. We don't give a flip about your industry turf wars. Just give us a product that works easily across all platforms.There's an ironic twist here, too. See, I like to buy CDs. I like to hold them, touch them, read the liner notes and look at the pictures. But if you're going to keep bogging down CDs with junk technology, I'm going to quit buying them.So when I see that sticker, I'm going to put a CD back on the shelf, go home, and download it from iTunes. I bet other consumers will do the same through other Web services if they own Microsoft-compatible players.This will be easier for us, and you'll lose money because right now you make far more cash selling little plastic discs than through the current digital distribution model. Which, of course, is why you're doing this.So keep putting those little stickers on your CDs, Mr. Record Company Decision Maker. I'll be watching for them. And you'll be losing another customer.Sincerely,A Longtime CD Buyer


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

If I were you, I'd find the URL for the record company and send your post to their customer service section--or whatever contact person I could find listed on their site.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

:up: on that letter in post #8 above... :up:

btw, might take a gander at this thread and the site of interest there too: http://forums.techguy.org/t351093.html


----------



## jlerner (May 3, 2005)

Ive had my ipod just over a month.
Ive been downloading no problem until tonight.

The screeb froze with''do not disconect'' frozen on screen.
Ive tried to do the reset.
Unit is just plain frozen. Also tried to use latest update
unit is not docking. Still frozen. Battry is full.

Any suggestions????

thanks,
Joel


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Joel, until find more info, might heck out:
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=61705
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=107970

What kind of computer and OS are you using?
You have the most up-to-date firmware and software?
Oh, and btw, what kind of part exactly is a screeb?


----------

